# Turorials for synth waves, generators and modulators?



## Thlian (Monday at 3:30 PM)

Recommendations on good tutorials that explains what the different content in a virtual synth are. I know some of it, but what the heck, I'll just take them all.
Important that the tutor ain't monotone, but engaged and very very good at explaining things. There are so many settings I could get dizzy from less. LP, XMF, FM, VCA and so on. All the little things that can have a huge impact on the sound. I'm looking at newly acquired Zebra2 and diving in without some basic dictionary training would be like driving blindfolded. 
If Syntorial is the way to go, then I'll jump into all 100 lessons. If it covers enough ground to make sense of all synths for the uninvited.

Enough chat and yet again, all answers are much obliged 😊


----------



## oeholmen (Monday at 10:11 PM)

There are some tips in this thread. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/synthesizer-programming-resources.61892/


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Tuesday at 3:29 AM)

I‘ve always found tons of useful information in accompanying manuals.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Tuesday at 3:31 AM)

Good stuff here: https://u-he.com/community/tutorials/zebra2-tutorials.html


----------



## DoubleTap (Tuesday at 4:06 AM)

Syntorial is very good for understanding the functions of a subtractive synth and you can use that knowledge to work out other types of synth too like Wavetable and additive synthesis. It’s also very good for ear training and it shows you some of the most recognisable sounds just as incidentals to the leaning process. You can learn from other sources like YouTube and online tutors like ProducerTech as well but with a bit less depth and feedback.


----------

